# 67 convertible front bow



## Mice (Oct 22, 2009)

I need a new front bow for my 67, does anyone know which years are the same and any difference in power vs manual parts?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

'66 and '67 are the same, and GTO's came only with a power top.


----------

